# Best lab for Anavar?



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

What's the best lab for some quality Anavar (oxandrolone)?

I was looking at Renvex, but reports are coming in that their Anavar is bunk.

Unigen makes some, but they only do 10mg pills, which will get expensive..


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I've got some d-***ks and triump. Running at 80mg day started today. Hoping their gtg and really not winny (hair will get destroyed)


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i used APs 10mg var last year @ 40mg ED, blew away any UGLs var even if used 100mg.

problem with var is the raw is sooo expensive theres no way any UGL 50mg tab will be anywhere near the correct dose and sold at the prices they sell it at, they'll be making a loss.

wedinos exposed this last year, will a hell of a lot of labs adding cheap tbol, dbol, winny to theyre var tabs, or not adding at var at all!

pharma var around 5/10mg is the way forward. I bet a UGL 50mg vars, if containing only var, might be around the 20mg dose mark.

thats my 2p anyways.


----------



## roidzilla (Apr 14, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> i used APs 10mg var last year @ 40mg ED, blew away any UGLs var even if used 100mg.
> 
> problem with var is the raw is sooo expensive theres no way any UGL 50mg tab will be anywhere near the correct dose and sold at the prices they sell it at, they'll be making a loss.
> 
> ...


just why is it so expensive to produce raw anavar over the raws for other AAS?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

roidzilla said:


> just why is it so expensive to produce raw anavar over the raws for other AAS?


i dont know buddy.

think var is 2nd most expensive raw, Primo being no1. I think


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Neuro Pharm are g2g


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Only Var I have used is ROHM 50mg tabs.

I ran one tab per day for eight weeks and found them to be excellent.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

think SB labs is supposed to be really good


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

barksie said:


> think SB labs is supposed to be really good


they are pharma grade so should be yes


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Neuro Pharm are g2g


x2 Tested as Var on Wedinos too. Used it for 3 cycles now and its awesome.


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

hows the alpha pharma anavar?


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

SB

Baltic

Sphinx have been pretty decent too.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> x2 Tested as Var on Wedinos too. Used it for 3 cycles now and its awesome.


What dose you run mate? how is it @ 50mg to a 100mg differ? and how was strength gains? fftopic: looking like a brick sh1thouse as ever mate  haha! be me 1 day that lmao. nah, seriously bud, coming on really well, read your log today and was actually my rest day today, but it somewhat motivated me somehow and I got up and went and hit legs a day earlier. dreading soreness/DOMS tomorrow. :thumbdown: :no:


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

Patmuscle said:


> hows the alpha pharma anavar?


anyone have experience with the var from ap?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

trying british crown anavar atm, only a few days in so can't say much, not much about it on here but I'll try anything once


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Patmuscle said:


> anyone have experience with the var from ap?


Read clubber langs first post on this thread bud!


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

3 weeks in at present don't know when it will kick in properly first cycle taking var and proviron from d h***s

Week 1 50mg just to see how I would be on them

Week 2 75mg plus 25mg proviron

Week 3 100mg and 50mg proviron

Carnt say I have noticed much strength wise maybe slightly more strength little bit more veiny on forearms but again not massively hope it will be better over next few weeks at steady 100mg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scottg2540 said:


> 3 weeks in at present don't know when it will kick in properly first cycle taking var and proviron from d h***s
> 
> Week 1 50mg just to see how I would be on them
> 
> ...


For me was end of week 3 start of 4 I started noticing things change.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> For me was end of week 3 start of 4 I started noticing things change.


Nice to know how much of a change should I see realistically


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scottg2540 said:


> Nice to know how much of a change should I see realistically


Well I run alongside test e @500mg and run the var @75 first 2 weeks then 100mg for another 7 so 9 in total the results were fantastic


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well I run alongside test e @500mg and run the var @75 first 2 weeks then 100mg for another 7 so 9 in total the results were fantastic


Oh right not be the same end result obviously but do you think I should see get more vascular as the cycle goes on I am only planning 5 to 6 weeks


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scottg2540 said:


> Oh right not be the same end result obviously but do you think I should see get more vascular as the cycle goes on I am only planning 5 to 6 weeks


IMO 5-6 isn't enough on var 8-10 weeks is where it's at

Look at my body transformation thread I ended up more vascular than expected. Must say though it doesn't last long :-(


----------



## Shoulders. (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone have any input on pharmacom (the storeversion- notsure if its different)


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> IMO 5-6 isn't enough on var 8-10 weeks is where it's at
> 
> Look at my body transformation thread I ended up more vascular than expected. Must say though it doesn't last long :-(


Well I was planning 8 weeks and was 9 days into the cycle when I got a virus and had to stop for a week which would have took me to nearly 8 weeks problem is I go on a lads holiday on the 22nd of May so will be drinking quite a bit so was thinking of stopping on the 15th to flush it out and give my body a slight break before it was thinking off running the extra week and stopping the day before going but not sure if that's a good idea?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scottg2540 said:


> Well I was planning 8 weeks and was 9 days into the cycle when I got a virus and had to stop for a week which would have took me to nearly 8 weeks problem is I go on a lads holiday on the 22nd of May so will be drinking quite a bit so was thinking of stopping on the 15th to flush it out and give my body a slight break before it was thinking off running the extra week and stopping the day before going but not sure if that's a good idea?


You've been unlucky mate with coming down with a virus. Cycles are all about planning for things like hols. Depends how long hour going for if it's a couple of days you'd be fine IMO but if it's a week or 2 of heavy boozing then I'd do the same and stop

Next time run test with it then you can jab the day before you go and not have to worry about losing gains or liver etc


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You've been unlucky mate with coming down with a virus. Cycles are all about planning for things like hols. Depends how long hour going for if it's a couple of days you'd be fine IMO but if it's a week or 2 of heavy boozing then I'd do the same and stop
> 
> Next time run test with it then you can jab the day before you go and not have to worry about losing gains or liver etc


It's for a week mate and don't know if I could jab myself with a needle haven't s clue how to do it or what to use


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scottg2540 said:


> It's for a week mate and don't know if I could jab myself with a needle haven't s clue how to do it or what to use


I think your doing the right thing coming off if it's a week on the pvss.

Jabbing is a lot easier than you think. I was the same and done a tbol only cycle first off. Joined here, got talking to a few people and done a lot of research then took the plunge last match, never looked back lol.

A proper cycle is so much more enjoyable with a lot better gains and if your like me and like a beer every now and then you don't feel like your killing yourself. Although I still would go out for a beer on an oral cycle, not that I'm advising it lol

Just do what your doing and plan better next time. your only gonna gain what you'll gain, there's nothing you can do about it now


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I think your doing the right thing coming off if it's a week on the pvss.
> 
> Jabbing is a lot easier than you think. I was the same and done a tbol only cycle first off. Joined here, got talking to a few people and done a lot of research then took the plunge last match, never looked back lol.
> 
> ...


Might come off between 3-7 days before depending whether I think I am getting better results come week 4-5 if I feel the need to add test on my next cycle I might pm you for a bit more detail if that's ok mate ?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scottg2540 said:


> Might come off between 3-7 days before depending whether I think I am getting better results come week 4-5 if I feel the need to add test on my next cycle I might pm you for a bit more detail if that's ok mate ?


Yeah not a problem mate

There's loads of people on here that will help.

Injectable cycles with an oral if you want are so much better ;-)


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah not a problem mate
> 
> There's loads of people on here that will help.
> 
> Injectable cycles with an oral if you want are so much better ;-)


Ok thanks I am just basically trying to cut up as much as possible at present and slowly trying to get my calories/macro's right although I have used myfitnesspal and iifym I am finding my calories on both are more than I should be having to cut so I need to work out my calories for me to cut /maintain and bulk and I think once I get to know roughly what mine are I might give the test a go and maybe see how I get on with that and if ok might add the var at the end with it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

scottg2540 said:


> Ok thanks I am just basically trying to cut up as much as possible at present and slowly trying to get my calories/macro's right although I have used myfitnesspal and iifym I am finding my calories on both are more than I should be having to cut so I need to work out my calories for me to cut /maintain and bulk and I think once I get to know roughly what mine are I might give the test a go and maybe see how I get on with that and if ok might add the var at the end with it


Diet is the hardest part to get right.

Think your doing the right thing mate. Finish the cycle your on as you've already started so may as well try and make some gains. Then as you said get your diet/macros right then go for a proper cycle and make some nice gains.

If your diet and training is bang on you'll make some wicked gains on a test/var cycle


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Diet is the hardest part to get right.
> 
> Think your doing the right thing mate. Finish the cycle your on as you've already started so may as well try and make some gains. Then as you said get your diet/macros right then go for a proper cycle and make some nice gains.
> 
> If your diet and training is bang on you'll make some wicked gains on a test/var cycle


Yes I know now as I have found out they both say cut on about 1850 cals which is working but not losing the 2lb a week it says so must be slightly out and also I work as a hod carrier physical job myfitnesspal says I am burning roughly 500 cals a day at work then I do 45mins- 1 hour weight training 5-6 times a week and cardio is insanity max 30 5 timesa week would have thought this would put me in a good deficit easily enough to lose 2lb a week obviously it isn't but don't really want to go too low as I am lethargic as hell at work was hoping the var would help me cut right up and get bf down to 10%


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been using 100mg a day anavar as off on holiday shorlty so wanted to harden up. CHEM-TECHLABS and gotta say the pumps r quality and a slight strength kick again


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone used Pharmacom Var? Or Unigen?

Any other experiences with AP Var??


----------



## Waffle (May 12, 2015)

Every AP product i have used have been bang on but i don't have any experience with the Var. Read good reviews on Unigen but its ridiculous price (£££ for a decent cycle)

Interested in experiences with affordable priced UGL Var that is at least not to "under-dosed" and doesn't end up being Dbol, anyone?


----------

